# Gemma Arterton - Burberry Prorsum S/S 2012 show during London Fashion Week - September 19, 2011 (x68) Update 2



## Mandalorianer (19 Sep. 2011)

Upload Image to TurboImageHost.com​



thx Jens0001


----------



## DonEnrico (20 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Gemma Arterton - Burberry Prorsum S/S 2012 show during London Fashion Week - September 19, 2011 (x8)*

Süß, danke schön!


----------



## Punisher (20 Sep. 2011)

*AW: Gemma Arterton - Burberry Prorsum S/S 2012 show during London Fashion Week - September 19, 2011 (x8)*

Die Tasche ist cool


----------



## beachkini (20 Sep. 2011)

*x6*


----------



## Sachse (31 Mai 2012)

*ads x54*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​
thx bigche


----------



## IcyCold (9 Sep. 2012)

*Sehr hüsch die kleine Gemma!*


----------



## fritz_bit (11 Sep. 2012)

sexy in der lederhose

:thx:


----------

